# CM9 Boot Animation [AOKP BIONIC]



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

I wasn't sure if it was posted on here, a lot of people seemed to like the new boot animation.

Flashable zip for AOKP on Droid Bionic.

http://www.mediafire...93pgfqawigqw3c8

No wipe or anything, just install zip from sd.

Some people may just feel like having the CM9 Boot Animation on AOKP or any other ROM


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Does this have any audio with it?


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

I didn't add the audio, I'll get the audio file and add it in tonight, to be honest I didn't even check if it had audio lol.

Sent from my Droid BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

Does this work for DT's axi0m aokp too or just DH's?

Thanks!

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think it has audio. Its running on ics4bionic on my device and I don't get any sound on bootup.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Frankie said:


> Does this work for DT's axi0m aokp too or just DH's?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


*

Works on any rom

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki*


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Works on any rom
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


I thought so, but I wanted to make sure. Thank you!


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

There is no sound for the boot animation.


----------

